# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Is Pickles closed for good or remodeling?

## SoonersFan12

I passed by today and saw different paint and I was wondering if it is closed or good or they are remodeling?

----------


## Pete

Facebook page says they had a fire and will be closed at the Moore location for the next 3 months to remodel.

----------


## SoonersFan12

> Facebook page says they had a fire and will be closed at the Moore location for the next 3 months to remodel.


That sucks! Thank you

----------


## SEMIweather

Try Perry's at SW 74th and May if you haven't already. It might be out of the way depending on where you live, but the food is reasonably similar to Pickles IMO.

----------


## SoonersFan12

> Try Perry's at SW 74th and May if you haven't already. It might be out of the way depending on where you live, but the food is reasonably similar to Pickles IMO.


That is pretty far which is 30 minutes away from me but I saw there is a Pickles in Oklahoma City which is 20 minutes away from me so I will go there but thank you, I appreciate it!

----------


## Roger S

Mama Carol's at 5th and Broadway is pretty solid diner food.

----------


## Jeepnokc

We have started eating at Sheri's Diner on SW59.  Excellent food.

----------


## jbkrems

Is the Edmond location for Pickles still open?

----------


## Mel

> We have started eating at Sheri's Diner on SW59.  Excellent food.


I need to try this joint. I've passed by it more times than I can remember. They have a FB page and it looks good.

----------


## SoonersFan12

> Is the Edmond location for Pickles still open?


Yes it is

----------


## Roger S

> I need to try this joint. I've passed by it more times than I can remember. They have a FB page and it looks good.


It is my favorite on the south side... If you go for breakfast on a weekend be prepared to wait a few minutes for a seat. They pull in quite a crowd.

If you like Ekrich style smoked sausage give theirs a try. They deep fry it. 

The breakfast pork chops are also another reason I go there.

And if you are there for lunch and enjoy onion rings.... They make some of the better hand battered ones in the area.

----------


## SoonersFan12

Pickles is re-opened this morning

----------


## Boop

Pickles has been moved to another location where is Mama's Lou's restaurant on North Moore Avenue but it is not open yet and I have no idea when it will be open

----------


## NavySeabee

Honestly, I think the old MaMa Lou’s would be better location for them. Better visibility and access.

----------


## Boop

> Honestly, I think the old MaMa Lou’s would be better location for them. Better visibility and access.


I agree

----------

